# Problems with Toshiba Canvio restore



## connielela (Jun 7, 2011)

My hard drive on my gateway 825GM has crashed and now I can't restore my system or even files from my Toshiba Canvio. When i try the Canvio restore process (NTI backup Now EZ software), it says file now found. But I can see all my backup on the canvio. When I boot with the boot disk for the canvio (created with the NTI backup software). my system crashes. I'm thinking about just installing a new hard drive on my system and restoring my files from the Canvio but I am lost on how this will work//............BE HELP


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Depending on the type of backup that you created, it likely won't solve your PC issues. You should get the system back up and running, then use your "backup" to restore all of your files.


----------



## connielela (Jun 7, 2011)

I used the NTI Backup Now EZ to back up my old disk. I backed up the complete system once a week and then daily I would back up my files, (.wps. jpeg, mp3, etc) Now when i try a restore from the Canvio it say "file not found"...I can look at the disk and I do see all my backups on it. Any help is appreciated.


----------

